# Master hunter x Master hunter Yellow & Black pups



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

2 Yellow males and 2 Blk males available. 
Kodiak's Quickdraw McGraw MH. Ofa good hips elbows clear. CNM/ EIC clear

Kodiak's High Energy Rockstar MH OFA excellent hips, elbows clear. CNM clear, EIC carrier

Trigger qualified for 2014 Master National 
Roxy qualified for 2015 MN

26 month guarantee. Pups ready the week before christmas.
Eric 801-686-3714


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

If any of you out there are looking for a hunting dog puppy? Look no more! Call Eric....

Spry


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

$$$$


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Those will be nice pups.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Great breeding I have seen both parents in action if your looking for a solid hunting partner grab one.


----------



## Britni7911 (Nov 5, 2015)

Can you message me details


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I cant wait:mrgreen:


----------

